# LeeAnn Rimes



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

LeAnn Rimes' ex-husband Dean Sheremet details her cheating, blasts Eddie Cibrian - AOL.com

LeAnn Rimes Talks Infidelity & Her Ex | ETonline.com

Sounds like she had a good guy and blew it. Now she is always wary over the fact that her now husband, who she cheated on with and who he cheated on his ex with, will step out on her some day.

My attitude ? Cheaters deserve cheaters and I hope the other 2 exs got great settlements and traded up eventually


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

wmn1 said:


> LeAnn Rimes' ex-husband Dean Sheremet details her cheating, blasts Eddie Cibrian - AOL.com
> 
> LeAnn Rimes Talks Infidelity & Her Ex | ETonline.com
> 
> ...


The song, "Blue", was what got me to notice her. That was when she was young, still a teen I think. http://youtu.be/plxpY8KLA-Y

Seems as though her exH really misses her. It looks like he loved her so much, he got caught up in her life, doing way too much for her, instead of letting her succeed or fail on her own and concentrating on his attraction for her. I bet he lost some of that from being more like her dad, controlling her career rather than dating her and keeping some healthy distance between his and her careers and personal lives.

As far as she is concerned, it seems what she was interested in was not what her husband was providing. She shows how what she wanted was a man who wanted her for sex and fun, not her career. She showed she wanted to be, wanted, and let her emotions control her decisions. She didn't even realize she was doing that, she was so caught up in the "thrill" of the emotional connection, attention, desire of the forbidden and the dream she had in her head. It seems she never even considered how any of it was affecting her marriage until it was too late. That leads me to believe she didn't think of her marriage as fun, challenging, forbidden lust, or scary. I mean, scary, but safe enough. I'm not encouraging frightening one's SO. 

It's very sad. I get the impression her exH is defeated. Many lives are ruined with infidelity. Feelings fade, but are so strong with some, they fulfill forgotten desires...until there is no more danger. Then, reality sets in and the enticement becomes a burden. 

I'm sorry for both of them. I agree with your assessment.


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

.....I'll just never understand the the concept of professing life-long everlasting love for someone .....marrying them ...and then cheating on them. It leaves a whole lot of people hurt and always wary, and then, looking over their shoulder for the next person who'll possibly hurt them.

......I'm way too simple minded I suppose.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Feelings wayward women have or had, at the time of the affair, is a very common theme. Look for them and you shall be set free. All else is secondary and only reinforces decisions made under the strong influence of feelings. Actions taken are the product of decisions made based upon feelings and justified with logic. On the other side, actions taken are the product of decisions based upon logic and justified with emotions. It's why we don't understand. It's what attracts us. It's why we can complement each other when it's so good. It's why two can be greater than 1 + 1. It's also why there can be so much destruction and why it cuts so deeply.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't understand two people who are in love with each other but cannot overcome petty issues and marry others only to wonder what if the rest of their lives.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

2ntnuf said:


> The song, "Blue", was what got me to notice her. That was when she was young, still a teen I think. http://youtu.be/plxpY8KLA-Y
> 
> Seems as though her exH really misses her. It looks like he loved her so much, he got caught up in her life, doing way too much for her, instead of letting her succeed or fail on her own and concentrating on his attraction for her. I bet he lost some of that from being more like her dad, controlling her career rather than dating her and keeping some healthy distance between his and her careers and personal lives.
> 
> ...


very well thought out 2nt. Very well put. You also sound like an author in both of your responses


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

They spoil themselves as artists for me. I love her voice and really enjoyed her music but everytime I hear her now, it is tainted. Same with Amy Grant but I really can't stand Amy because she claimed Christianity and made her career about singing gospel music. I can't listen to Amy at all anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> They spoil themselves as artists for me. I love her voice and really enjoyed her music but everytime I hear her now, it is tainted. Same with Amy Grant but I really can't stand Amy because she claimed Christianity and made her career about singing gospel music. I can't listen to Amy at all anymore.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree, Conan. i like to match the voice to the person and when I see the lack of character, it damages it for me.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

wmn1 said:


> I agree, Conan. i like to match the voice to the person and when I see the lack of character, it damages it for me.


Exactly. I can't help but see two destroyed families for the sake of the crotch monster everytime I hear them sing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

The back story to that marriage is said to be (obviously, I don't know the truth of what really happened) that it was a sham from the beginning and they had an "understanding" and both cheated throughout and that he became angry only when she left him because of the financial impact to him. 

The question, for me, is that if it really was a sham why would she -- by far the more successful of the two (he was one of her backup dancers) -- marry him. Was it so she could present an image that (at 18) she was happily married and settled down? Why need to do that at such a very young age? Shaking my head. Whatever the situation really was, it certainly didn't turn out well (and that's an understatement).


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Eh, sorry. I'm tired of thinking about it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

It is all linked to crotch monsters for me because people can and do control and direct and develops their feelings by the power of their will. Losing control over basic urges is as about as attractive as herpes to me.

Cheating is a deal breaker for me but I certainly wouldn't be trying to up my game to win her back if it wasn't a deal breaker. Cheaters have lowered their sex rank to a negative number for me. She would need to up her game, not me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

She looks pretty old for a 32 year old..


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> It is all linked to crotch monsters for me because people can and do control and direct and develops their feelings by the power of their will. Losing control over basic urges is as about as attractive as herpes to me.
> 
> Cheating is a deal breaker for me but I certainly wouldn't be trying to up my game to win her back if it wasn't a deal breaker. Cheaters have lowered their sex rank to a negative number for me. She would need to up her game, not me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

I never heard that they had an open marriage and by his reaction to her cheating, I doubt that was the case. He's not one hurting puppy and he's doing just fine so I don't think he's jealous. She just left him for a horndog and now she's paying a price for it.

So I know none of us know the truth but it's poetic justice that she is having complications as a result of her cheating ways.

BTW Warlock, Brandi Glanville looks pretty good too


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> Eh, sorry. I'm tired of thinking about it.


LOL! &#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

I have been quickly developing the view that most performers are perfectionists and love-starved who never were good enough for their parents love...so many get involved in dysfunctional relationships.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

I just hope that she ends up marrying this scum.

Then she can walk down the other side of this road when she finds out that he cheated on her.

Then of course, because she sings country, she can write and sing a song about it.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

FormerSelf said:


> I have been quickly developing the view that most performers are perfectionists and love-starved who never were good enough for their parents love...so many get involved in dysfunctional relationships.


I'd not limit it to performers.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> I just hope that she ends up marrying this scum.
> 
> Then she can walk down the other side of this road when she finds out that he cheated on her.
> 
> Then of course, because she sings country, she can write and sing a song about it.



She did marry him and there have been several rumors he's cheated on her.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

She's no Carrie Underwood.


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

Dr Phil always says if they will cheat with you they will cheat on you. I don't know how either one of them can trust the other. I think he married her because she had money and he doesn't. I hope they don't have children because I will bet everything this marriage doesn't survive. 

Tori Spelling and Dean McDermott were both married when they had an affair with each other and he cheated on her. No surprise she has trust issues with him.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

She is as worthless and unattractive as any other cheating WW we have ever heard about....who cares about her talent....celebrity should earn her no more sympathy than any other WS.

And Eddie sounds like the typical sleazy, predator POSOM we hear so often about....she deserves this total douche and probably needs to prepare for the day this dirtbag does it to her as well, but I won't be feeling much sympathy for her.

I hope her ex (and his) can eventually heal and go on to live happier lives....and I think he has made a smart decision to refuse friendship with her.

BSs who befriend their WSs will never make sense to me.....civil but emotionally cold is fine....but friends?

I think I'd rather eat broken glass.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Dyokemm said:


> She is as worthless and unattractive as any other cheating WW we have ever heard about....who cares about her, talent....celebrity should earn her no more sympathy than any other WS.
> 
> And Eddie sounds like the typical sleazy,, predator POSOM we hear so often about....she deserves this total douche and probably needs to prepare for the day this dirtbag does it to her as well, but I won't be feeling much sympathy for her.
> 
> ...


Isn't it odd how they want to be friends? Mine did at first. I refused. Friends don't do that to each other, at least in my estimation.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

2ntnuf,

I agree.

I think one of the stupidest fantasies most WSs have is that they can somehow keep the friendship and support of the person they just f*cked over.

I think its mentally delusional.

And I am at a loss to understand how some BSs are able or willing to do it.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

a wolf in sheep's cloths!


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

ConanHub said:


> They spoil themselves as artists for me. I love her voice and really enjoyed her music but everytime I hear her now, it is tainted. Same with Amy Grant but I really can't stand Amy because she claimed Christianity and made her career about singing gospel music. I can't listen to Amy at all anymore.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Amy Grant cheated?

Haven't listened to my Leanne CDs since, or Garth Brooks or his new wife's


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Openminded said:


> She did marry him and there have been several rumors he's cheated on her.


Those rumours might come in handy if they thought it might make her look better.

If they had an agreement why her current husband worry about her cheating on him.

Even if they never cheat on each other, they have to watch each other like a hawk and obsess when they aren't together. Good luck with that.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

LeAnn probably was looking for a deeper pocket, as faster crowd as much as anything.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dyokemm said:


> She is as worthless and unattractive as any other cheating WW we have ever heard about....who cares about her, talent....celebrity should earn her no more sympathy than any other WS.
> 
> And Eddie sounds like the typical sleazy,, predator POSOM we hear so often about....she deserves this total douche and probably needs to prepare for the day this dirtbag does it to her as well, but I won't be feeling much sympathy for her.
> 
> ...


:iagree:


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happilymarried25 said:


> Dr Phil always says if they will cheat with you they will cheat on you. I don't know how either one of them can trust the other. I think he married her because she had money and he doesn't. I hope they don't have children because I will bet everything this marriage doesn't survive.
> 
> Tori Spelling and Dean McDermott were both married when they had an affair with each other and he cheated on her. No surprise she has trust issues with him.


Dr Phil is right


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

wmn1 said:


> Sounds like she had a good guy and blew it.


Nah, I'm sure she doesn't think she blew it. I'm sure she is thinking to herself, she traded up in the looks department. 

And he went for Rimes and divorced Brandi Glanville? Oh my.




> Now she is always wary over the fact that her now husband, who she cheated on with and who he cheated on his ex with, will step out on her some day.


Good. Hope it haunts her. Him however, probably not so much. I get the sense about him that he thinks he is all that and a player. Would be sweet if I thought it would haunt him too, but something tells me he is too ****y and confident.




> My attitude ? Cheaters deserve cheaters and I hope the other 2 exs got great settlements and traded up eventually


Well I looked for a divorce settlement for both of them, but in Rimes case, the amount was not disclosed. My guess is it was part of the deal. She probably had to pay him a pretty hefty sum and probably struck a deal to avoid embarrassment.

Couldn't find any numbers on her new husband's divorce settlement with his X, probably the same thing happened. I'm sure he had to pay her as well because he has to pay her alimony.

All I can say is I hope both Leann's X and Eddies took them to the cleaners.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Pretty sure her ex husband is gay.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Openminded said:


> The back story to that marriage is said to be (obviously, I don't know the truth of what really happened) that it was a sham from the beginning and they had an "understanding" and both cheated throughout and that he became angry only when she left him because of the financial impact to him.


Got a link to that?

If true, then I wonder why she didn't mention it in any of the articles I read.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dean's new wife is hotter than Leanne in my opinion.
Those gay rumors I don't think he is or there would have been more but whatever.
Seemed to be a class act and admitted his faults.
Probably tired of everyone asking the same question.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

I do not know much about LeeAnne but it seems she is making some bad life decisions. I don't think I would recognize her voice, but I saw her in a video several, maybe many several, years ago where she was walking around in a silky dress and that as shot and produced was attractive to probably anyone with a Y chromosome. But her face is not much to look at and she seems to have gone the anorexic route. Think this will not end well. KISS


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

She has pretty much given up her career to keep tabs on Eddie.
Really sad.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

I agree Vel.


----------



## loyallad (Aug 1, 2014)

FormerSelf said:


> I have been quickly developing the view that most performers are perfectionists and love-starved who never were good enough for their parents love...so many get involved in dysfunctional relationships.


When she was in her late teens and her career was rising she sued her dad who had been her manager and got her started in the business. She decided daddy had too much influence on her career and was holding her back. Shouldn't be surprised her adult relationships wouldn't work out real well.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Harken Banks said:


> I do not know much about LeeAnne but it seems she is making some bad life decisions. I don't think I would recognize her voice, but I saw her in a video several, maybe many several, years ago where she was walking around in a silky dress and that as shot and produced was attractive to probably anyone with a Y chromosome. But her face is not much to look at and she seems to have gone the anorexic route. Think this will not end well. KISS


My husband has said she is not as attractive as she used to be. and she doesn't sing as well as she used to either.


----------

